# Waterproof cameras 2013. Recommendations please.



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Like the title says. 
After any must buy or must avoid recommendations from the current crop of cameras please. 
Purchasing in the next week.

Anything under $400. 
No Panasonic (heard too many warranty stories)
No go pro. (Unless you can really convince me otherwise.

Feel free to impress me with pics & vids. 
Thanks.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Why no GoPro? They blow everything else out of the water. Punny. Seriously though, they're super tough, simple to use and are capable of broadcast-quality recordings.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

scater said:


> Why no GoPro? They blow everything else out of the water. Punny. Seriously though, they're super tough, simple to use and are capable of broadcast-quality recordings.


Couple o reasons, I can't be arsed faffing around with the accessorys, the stories about the black have me a little scared & main reason for this purchase is a family holiday, so a bit of zoom & not looking like a wanker @ seaworld would be good.



SurfanFish said:


> What's the priority Mark, photos or video?


Equal both. 
I want better pics than my current Fuji wp 20 & I want kick arse vid.

I also want to be able to go on eBay & buy 4 spare batteries for 2/3 of F-all


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

TheFishinMusician said:


> not looking like a wanker @ seaworld would be good.


That's a funny way to spell *Hero*


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks lapse ill def check that link. 
Inearlybought that cannon when dock smith had them half price a while ago.

Olympus tg2 is winning for me so far.........


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Been Using the Nikon AW100 since they came on the market, The video is amazing using class 10 SD card. Stills are pretty good only drawback I have found is landscape pictures, the long distance stuff just always looks a little well not really blurry just not sharp but any portraits or macro stuff is unreal, all of these tough cameras fall down in the lower light and distant shots due to the lens extension all happening inside the camera body the widest aperture the Nikon has is 3.9.

You can buy these now just over $200 the only difference between the newer model AW110 is that it has WiFi.
Mine has copped a flogging gets soaked when in the kayak as well as being directly exposed to the sun and has never missed a beat.
Spare batteries cost stuff all EL12.



















Video from 31seconds to 2:42 is taken with AW100.






These were heavily compressed for internet so they lose a bit of clarity, but you get the gist.
I am very happy with it I have only taken a couple of underwater shots with it, but I mainly got it so I don't have to be too carefull when fishing.
Panorama feature is pretty cool too.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks bildad, 
The Nikon & the Olympus are pretty close really & probably the pick of the bunch ATM.

Nice pics.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

ok, had a play with the olympus tg2 & a nikon aw110 today and pulled the trigger on the olympus.
so similar in many respects, the underwater footage on the olympus looks better (to me) & the wide/tele on the nikon irked me. 
both took great shots, started real quick to first shot, good focus etc etc..

thankyou linesmen, thankyou ball boys.


----------



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

Nikon AW110


----------



## sydneydawg (Apr 28, 2013)

I purchased the Olympus TG-2. If you want to use it underwater, it works great

Here is an example on flickr and you can see others in my photo set taken in the Whitsundays.

__
https://flic.kr/p/f9bw9H

It can take attachments (wide angle lens) that works underwater.

Now - if you simply want to take photos above water, the TG-2 is convenient, but it honestly doesn't take pictures any where near as well as a digital SLR.

I have taken photos with a Nikon D70 and D7000 within one of the "plastic bag" enclosures and the picture quality beats anything from the compact cameras. This is pretty inconvenient however.

Currently, when I go kayaking, I bring along my TG-2 and simply accept the fact that I will be getting photos which are lower quality than from my digital SLR.

It also can take quite nice videos (see my photo stream for some underwater videos). So if you want to take videos, just attach it via the screw attachment and take videos - the quality should probably be higher than a Go Pro, but I have never compared them.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

sydneydawg said:


> I purchased the Olympus TG-2. If you want to use it underwater, it works great
> 
> Here is an example on flickr and you can see others in my photo set taken in the Whitsundays.
> 
> ...


There are some really nice shots there, I have hardly even taken a photo underwater with my AW100, probably should do some snorkelling this year. Great Stuff.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

sydneydawg said:


> I purchased the Olympus TG-2. If you want to use it underwater, it works great
> 
> Here is an example on flickr and you can see others in my photo set taken in the Whitsundays.
> 
> ...


Thanks sydneydawg, nice pics & vid there, re-affirms my purchase


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

My first criteria is being "bomb proof" as I'm a bit of a clutz. I've tried several, ultimately the Pentax WG-1 is the first to have survived the dru-test. ie simply living with me.

We also have an advanced Cannon Digital SLR 5D or something D supposed semi-professional camera. I have a water proof cover for it. WE drag it out when we decide the quality of the pics is important. Otherwise my wife only uses it. Inevitably I would kill it. And that would $ hurt.

Pentax is good for me. Just bullet proof.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Holy Smokes!!
Clicked buy on the camera on ebay from a camera joint in syd yesterday arvo, bloke hands it to me on my doorstep 4pm today!!
anyone wants a link to the seller let me know.
only beaten by Lapses battery dudes, clicked the button @ 5pm yesterday, stuff arrived before lunch today!!


----------



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

AW 110, don't have one yet but soon, I have seen video and pictures from it in use from a kayak looks really good.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Just noticed that Office works are selling Nikon AW100 for $200. Bargain
http://www.officeworks.com.au/retail/pr ... /NIAW100OR


----------

